# Leon's Training Log



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Today's training - Tuesday 18th May 2010

*Deadlifts*

10x 60kg

8x 100kg

5x 120kg

5x 130kg

3x 140kg

3x 150kg

3x 160kg

10x 100kg

Seriously pumped back after this set

*Bench Press*

10x 60kg

10x 75kg

8x 80kg

6x 90kg

12x 60kg

Not overly happy about this, lost strength on bench recently through not training, but sure it'll build back up soon.

*Deadlift Video*

Unfortunately poor form due to serious fatigue from other sets...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

leonface said:


> Today's training - Tuesday 18th May 2010
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 
> ...


good lifting mate, im sure you'l get your bench back soon  , form wasnt that bad on the deads imo mate, good little tune came on in the vid :thumb: lol perfect mood setting :lol: this your first journal ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice one on getting the journal up mate, will be watching :thumbup1:

You natty?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> good lifting mate, im sure you'l get your bench back soon  , form wasnt that bad on the deads imo mate, good little tune came on in the vid :thumb: lol perfect mood setting :lol: this your first journal ?


cheers dude, i tried a journal before but gave up on it, this one is hopefully just gonna be a training log, should be useful!

My deadlift form was much better in the other sets, just that last one set was off a bit, but something to improve on for next session!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Nice one on getting the journal up mate, will be watching :thumbup1:
> 
> You natty?


cheers mate! yeah all natural, not ready for any AAS yet i don't think, not that serious about it, just love lifting and like looking good haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

leonface said:


> cheers dude, i tried a journal before but gave up on it, this one is hopefully just gonna be a training log, should be useful!
> 
> My deadlift form was much better in the other sets, just that last one set was off a bit, but something to improve on for next session!


well we'l keep you motivated anyway so no need to worry about giving up  !

good attitude mate  progression is the key!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> well we'l keep you motivated anyway so no need to worry about giving up  !
> 
> good attitude mate  progression is the key!


 :thumb: wicked!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

leonface said:


> :thumb: wicked!


whats your stats atm mate  ?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

19 years old, 6 foot, around 14st4lbs this fluctuates quite a lot, might be crappy scales, or it might just be me haha, not sure on bf %


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

leonface said:


> 19 years old, 6 foot, around 14st4lbs this fluctuates quite a lot, might be crappy scales, or it might just be me haha, not sure on bf %


nice one mate  you know any measurments ?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one mate  you know any measurments ?


not sure...might have a look tomorrow, hitting the sack now though, need to rebuild and repair :laugh:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice one on the workout mate. That's a hell of a lot of deadlifting lol! Don't know quite how you managed that tbh! Good job. You definitely had more reps in you on 160 for sure.

Subscribed.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bri said:


> Nice one on the workout mate. That's a hell of a lot of deadlifting lol! Don't know quite how you managed that tbh! Good job. You definitely had more reps in you on 160 for sure.
> 
> Subscribed.


haha cheers dude, i was training with a mate and we sort of kept each other going, going for strength and muscular endurance, but maintaining low reps, sounds a bit odd, but it works for me! I think in like a month I might try single rep sets to see how heavy I can get up to


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Friday 21st May 2010

*Box Squats*

10x 60kg

10x 100kg

8x 120kg

8x 130kg

6x 140kg *(pb)*

20x 100kg

*Chinups*

2 sets of 8x Bodyweight

6x Bodyweight

4x Bodyweight

8x Slow negative

*Shoulder Medley*

4x supersets of:

8x 8kg lateral raises

8x 8kg front raises

8x 40kg Military Press

Boom. Squat PB. Done and out of the gym within the hour, good morning session.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

leonface said:


> Friday 21st May 2010
> 
> *Box Squats*
> 
> ...


Great job on the squats mate! Wow that shoulder routine looks pretty hardcore! Good man. :thumbup1:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bri said:


> Great job on the squats mate! Wow that shoulder routine looks pretty hardcore! Good man. :thumbup1:


cheers dude, my shoulders are my weakest area so i've recently been working them really hard in an effort to get them up to scratch... any ideas?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

leonface said:


> cheers dude, my shoulders are my weakest area so i've recently been working them really hard in an effort to get them up to scratch... any ideas?


Heavy military press! :thumbup1:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bri said:


> Heavy military press! :thumbup1:


hmmm, it must be my form or something, but whenever I do heavy mil presses I find it hurts my lower back, as I'm arching it back to balance the weight... pretty annoying, maybe I should drop the weight a bit and get form perfect


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I know exactly what you mean, get a bench and incline it so it's just slightly less than vertical. But basically vertical. I'm sure therer will be one in your gym. Get the weight up then sit back. But be sure that you don't slouch, AT ALL because then it becomes more like incline bench press. And i find my back feels more comfortable on military press when i wear a belt too.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bri said:


> I know exactly what you mean, get a bench and incline it so it's just slightly less than vertical. But basically vertical. I'm sure therer will be one in your gym. Get the weight up then sit back. But be sure that you don't slouch, AT ALL because then it becomes more like incline bench press. And i find my back feels more comfortable on military press when i wear a belt too.


cool cheers mate, will try this next time, unfortunately I don't have a weights belt so will just have to make do


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

leonface said:


> cool cheers mate, will try this next time, unfortunately I don't have a weights belt so will just have to make do


Ok cool, trust me it will make a BIG difference in your lifting.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice workout mate  , is your mil press sitting?, if it is give it a try standing :thumbup1: i do it standing and it gets my shoulders good :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Same with me on the military press and lower back mate.

a) get a belt - I have a herniated disk so this is necessary not just an option for me

B) more lower back strengthening work (back extensions, rack pulls etc)

c) DB shoulder press is a brilliant accessory work


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

cheers guys, all taken on board, and Ryan my mil pressing is standing. Maybe a dose of 'man up' is needed


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Tuesday 25th May 2010

Absolutely knackered after a hard day's work so had a sh1t bench session, but BB row was pretty good.

*Bench Press*

10x 60kg

8x 80kg

6x 90kg

8x 80kg

10 second pause (re-racked it)

4x 80kg

*Bent Over Row*

12x 60kg

10x 70kg

8x 80kg

10x 80kg

15x 60kg

*Barbell Curls s/set Hammer curls*

6x 40kg - 6x 14kg

6x 40kg - 6x 14kg

6x 30kg - 6x 12kg

6x 30kg - 6x 12kg

Finished with some ab work and then cycled home listening to Jimi Hendrix so suddenly had energy and bombed it all the way there


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

leonface said:


> Tuesday 25th May 2010
> 
> Absolutely knackered after a hard day's work so had a sh1t bench session, but BB row was pretty good.
> 
> ...


Nice one mate, you're strong


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Nice one mate, you're strong


getting there! one day i shall be mate...


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Good job mate as Bulk said you're a strong bencher.

However on that last set of 80, you had a ten second pause after 8 reps? Did you actually re-rack the weight? If so really mate it was one set of 8. Followed with little rest by another set of 4. You can't get away with countin that as one set lol.

Good job either way though mate. Also I don't think I've actually told you this but you look awesome in your avvi too


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bri said:


> Good job mate as Bulk said you're a strong bencher.
> 
> However on that last set of 80, you had a ten second pause after 8 reps? Did you actually re-rack the weight? If so really mate it was one set of 8. Followed with little rest by another set of 4. You can't get away with countin that as one set lol.
> 
> Good job either way though mate. Also I don't think I've actually told you this but you look awesome in your avvi too


cheers dude, yeah re racked it so will edit that to say 2 sets, good shout!

thanks a lot mate, hopefully lose a bit more bodyfat soon when i have more time to hammer the cardio, so will look even better :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

No problem mate!

And yeah we would all look good leaner! When your uni shiz all over and done? So you can focus the summer on....TRAINING!!!!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good benching mate  good weights your lifting! When you thinking of aiming for the 100kg bench :thumbup1:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bri said:


> No problem mate!
> 
> And yeah we would all look good leaner! When your uni shiz all over and done? So you can focus the summer on....TRAINING!!!!!


not at uni yet! gap yearing and working for a couple of technical companies and my local theatre, so long/antisocial hours followed by random days off, good pay though and i love it! It's physical and really technical at the same time, unloading/loading heavy flightcases onto and off trucks, putting up heavy speaker stacks etc - helps with the strength but fcks with my training haha

Going to Liverpool Institute of Performing Arts in September which is basically doing what I'm doing now but learning more about it, however the first year is apparently all stuff i know already so will be doss and i'll have loads of time to train and eat and get huge! Can't wait!

are you planning on uni/college?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Good benching mate  good weights your lifting! When you thinking of aiming for the 100kg bench :thumbup1:


hmm dunno, done it for reps before, but then lost it from not training/eating right etc, but hopefully in a month or two for a few of reps


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one mate  , hope you get it :beer:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one mate  , hope you get it :beer:


cheers bud!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Monday 31st May 2010

*Rack Pulls*

15x 60kg

12x 100kg

10x 120kg

8x 120kg

8x 120kg

8x 120kg

8x 120kg

*Bench Press*

12x 60kg

10x 80kg

8x 85kg

6x 90kg

8x 80kg

Drop set

8x 80kg

6x 70kg

6x 60kg

Great session, whole back, chest, tris and bis really pumped!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good workout buddy  do you just do mainly compounds ?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> good workout buddy  do you just do mainly compounds ?


yeah pretty much, or variations on them, so bench/incline bench, deadlift/rack pull, bent over row/bench row, squat/box squat/bb lunge

that sort of thing :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

leonface said:


> yeah pretty much, or variations on them, so bench/incline bench, deadlift/rack pull, bent over row/bench row, squat/box squat/bb lunge
> 
> that sort of thing :thumb:


nice one mate  long as your gaining thats all that matters init :cool2: :beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

just realised you put down bench rows, care to elaborate on what they are mate :confused1: ?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> just realised you put down bench rows, care to elaborate on what they are mate :confused1: ?


oh right, well basically it's the same as a b.o.r. but you lie face down on a bench that's been lifted by a couple of those reebok step things at either end and row a weighted bar from underneath it

it's something that we do all the time at the rugby club in our set sessions during the season - but oddly enough, i've hardly seen anyone else do them on here :confused1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

leonface said:


> oh right, well basically it's the same as a b.o.r. but you lie face down on a bench that's been lifted by a couple of those reebok step things at either end and row a weighted bar from underneath it
> 
> it's something that we do all the time at the rugby club in our set sessions during the season - but oddly enough, i've hardly seen anyone else do them on here :confused1:


ahh i can get what you meen mate, never seen anyone do one but can visulise it in my head  probs just a hidden exercise no one really does! it give a good work to the muscles ?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> ahh i can get what you meen mate, never seen anyone do one but can visulise it in my head  probs just a hidden exercise no one really does! it give a good work to the muscles ?


yeah i find it almost as good as the bent over row, and it means you can't cheat the reps up at all, but it doesn't hit the lats and rear delts as well, good variation though for when I fancy a change


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Wednesday 2nd June 2010

Training on my own tonight and the gym was empty so I decided to go for lower weight with higher reps as I wasn't confident to go heavy without a spotter.

*Squats*

15x 60kg

12x 100kg

12x 100kg

10x 100kg

*Cybex Squat Press*

6 sets of 20x 120kg with 1 minute rest in between.

After this I had to go outside as I felt super dizzy and went really pale, ended up curled up in a ball in the car park dry heaving! First time I've ever got like this haha :thumb:

Once I'd regained control of my body I felt I couldn't get any worse so I finished off with:

*DB Walking Lunges*

3 sets of 10 walking lunges on each leg with a pair of 22kg dumbbells.

Necked my shake and had to find somewhere to sit with my head between my legs for 10 minutes :laugh:

...cycling home was er.... interesting


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Cheeky leg shot


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good workout  needed to go light god, wen i read that i though you ment maximum 70kg or sumin :lol: your lights are still 30kg heavier than my heaviest lmao! Good lifting but, and whats cybex squats? Never heard of them in my life! Cheeky leg shots lookin good! What your legs measure at just now?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

this is a cybex squat press 



 I find it so much better than other leg press machines (which I guess is why it is one of the few weights machines in our gym) cos it feels more like a squat than a press, but without pressure on the back etc

dunno what anything measures at, but i'm just over 6' (not quite 6'1") if that puts it in proportion more


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Thursday 3rd June 2010

*Seated Military Press*

12x 40kg

10x 45kg

8x 50kg

8x 50kg

12x 40kg

10 secs rest

4x 40kg negative reps

*Lateral Raises*

Did some I go - You go sets with my workout partner

4x 8x 8kg

then dropset

8x 12kg

drop

10x 8kg

Finished with a load of core strength work (poofy ab work)

Quads were super sore today


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

leonface said:


> this is a cybex squat press
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow mate that machines nuts :laugh:!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

leonface said:


> Thursday 3rd June 2010
> 
> *Seated Military Press*
> 
> ...


good mil pressing mate  soon be up there with spike and bulk at the 70Kg! lol keep up the good work


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> good mil pressing mate  soon be up there with spike and bulk at the 70Kg! lol keep up the good work


ah man i hope so, my mil pressing is sh1te lol. might start doing 5x5 strictly on military presses


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

leonface said:


> ah man i hope so, my mil pressing is sh1te lol. might start doing 5x5 strictly on military presses


yeah ive just started as of today doing 5x5 on my major lifts like deads, bench, mil press and squats lol


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Tuesday 8th June 2010

Proper knackered and still hanging from the weekend, and what an awesome weekend it was!!

Met this bloke Sam Bond (Atlas off Gladiators and BNBF competitor) who was really cool and we had a nice chat about training/life etc

Then went and saw Rage Against The Machine on Sunday for free!! Was AWESOME, 2nd favourite gig ever, 1st being the last time I saw them haha!

anyway.

*Training Today*

Tired and feeling sh1tty, so not a great session.

*Military Press*

20x 20kg

5x5x 50kg

*Pendlay Row*

12x 60kg

10x 70kg

8x 80kg

7x 80kg

10x 60kg

*Side Raises and Front Raises*

Dropset on both exercises

2x

10x 12kg

10x 8kg

Blahhhh fairly average session, felt so tired, still, got the blood pumping, muscles working so not a waste.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

**** it if it wasnt the best sesh least the weekend was good  good pic! Thats a big guy lol


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> **** it if it wasnt the best sesh least the weekend was good  good pic! Thats a big guy lol


yeah the weekend was brilliant! And yeah Sam is massive! he's the bloke on the maximuscle videos if you've ever watched them...


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Wednesday 9th June 2010

*Bench Press*

12x 60kg

8x 80kg

6x 90kg

2.5x 100kg + 3 slow negative repsx 100kg

3 sets of

8x 80kg s/set with rack lockouts 3x 120kg

*Chin Ups*

4 sets of

6x Bodyweight

*Bicep Boy Superset*

3 sets of

8x 30kg strict straight bar curls

8x 14kg hammer curls

8x close grip press ups


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

leonface said:


> yeah the weekend was brilliant! And yeah Sam is massive! he's the bloke on the maximuscle videos if you've ever watched them...


i think i have actually cause mentioning that rings a bell lol, any training today ?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> i think i have actually cause mentioning that rings a bell lol, any training today ?


just posted it, you're too quick!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

leonface said:


> Wednesday 9th June 2010
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 
> ...


good workout mate, awesome benching! well seen you would post that just as i sayed that :lol: keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Great workout mate! Benching's coming along well


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> good workout mate, awesome benching! well seen you would post that just as i sayed that :lol: keep up the good work :thumbup1:





Bulkamania said:


> Great workout mate! Benching's coming along well


Cheers guys! :thumb:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Thursday 10th June 2010

*Fasted Circuit Training*

10x 5m 60kg Prowler Push

10x Tyre Flips

10x 40kg Squat Press

20x Spiderman Pressups

10x 8kg Lateral Shoulder Raises

10x 8kg Front Shoulder Raises

10x 10m 60kg Sled Drags

Performed Twice with a 3 minute rest between

Absolutely fooked after this session, was stupidly intense, felt a bit sick afterwards but now I feel great! :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Awesome mate  was the 3min rest between exercises or between the circuit? whats a prowler push ?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Awesome mate  was the 3min rest between exercises or between the circuit? whats a prowler push ?


3 mins between circuits, this is a prowler push:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Well done dude, like the workouts, short and sweet.

Ill be following :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

that looks mint mate  i wana try that one time!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

jonb19 said:


> Well done dude, like the workouts, short and sweet.
> 
> Ill be following :thumb:


cheers mate! like to keep them mainly compound moves really as I feel my body reacts best to them, and obviously they'll be the best for strength gains.

Unfortunately I'm very busy with work at the moment so not getting the time to train as much as I'd like to...


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

leonface said:


> cheers mate! like to keep them mainly compound moves really as I feel my body reacts best to them, and obviously they'll be the best for strength gains.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm very busy with work at the moment so not getting the time to train as much as I'd like to...


Im with you on compound moves, true strength, not just one muscle group. Im off for deadlifts this morning, looking forward to it, see how i measure up to yours

Keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

jonb19 said:


> Im with you on compound moves, true strength, not just one muscle group. Im off for deadlifts this morning, looking forward to it, see how i measure up to yours
> 
> Keep it up :thumbup1:


cheers mate! do you have a journal?


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

leonface said:


> cheers mate! do you have a journal?


Yes mate, dont know how to do the link :confused1: ill try to sort.

Keeps me motivated :thumbup1:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Tuesday 15th June 2010

soo tired after work today so was sort of dreading the gym but I thought I'll just stop making excuses and do it, and i had a really good session!

*Bench Press*

5x5x 90kg

felt good!

*Chinups s/set with dips*

8x bw

8x bw

8x bw

6x bw

finished off with a load of ab/core work

only a short session but was still productive, felt good on everything, chinups felt better than ever which was surprising as i spent most of today lifting heavy flight cases on/off trucks


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one mate glad the session went good  thats good benching! Keep it up mate :thumbup1:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Nice one mate glad the session went good  thats good benching! Keep it up mate :thumbup1:


cheers buddy, will be having a shoulders session tomorrow


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one mate, its my rest day tomoro  so painting for my gran for some cash :innocent:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one mate, its my rest day tomoro  so painting for my gran for some cash :innocent:


aaah cute haha but you should be doing it for free!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one mate, its my rest day tomoro  so painting for my gran for some cash :innocent:


My rest day tomorrow too, moving some soil or something for a neighbour....Bit of cash anyway :whistling: :lol:

And good workout mate, great benching!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Wednesday 16th June 2010

*Seated Military Press*

15x 20kg

8x 40kg

8x 45kg

8x 50kg

7x 55kg + 3 negatives (PB)

Drop set

7x 50kg

5x 40kg

8x 20kg

*Jammer Shoulder Press s/set with Side Raises*

All on each side

8x 25kg / 8x 12kg

8x 30kg / 8x 12kg

8x 35kg / 8x 12kg

15x 25kg

*Front Raises*

3 sets of

10x 12kg

Good shoulders session this, military press on the up!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

leonface said:


> aaah cute haha but you should be doing it for free!


she offered to pay me! lmao just did it tonight and got 30 quid out of it :thumb:

good session mate! good mil pressing :thumbup1: whats the jammer things ? lol


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> she offered to pay me! lmao just did it tonight and got 30 quid out of it :thumb:
> 
> good session mate! good mil pressing :thumbup1: whats the jammer things ? lol


well it's like a thing that one end of the barbell sits in and it's on like a hinge sort of, and you put weight on the other end, can't find any pics on the internet, not sure if it's called a jammer, but it's the same movement effectively as this





 but with a proper hinged holder at the bottom


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

looks like the way you would train for the pencil flip thing in worlds strongest man!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

yeah it's cool, i like different training methods as opposed to traditional stuff, so things like prowler push, tyre flips, sled drags - all good fun!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

leonface said:


> yeah it's cool, i like different training methods as opposed to traditional stuff, so things like prowler push, tyre flips, sled drags - all good fun!


i might start doing different things maybe twice a week  i like kindov circuit training stuff, might do it to keep my fitness up :thumb:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> My rest day tomorrow too, moving some soil or something for a neighbour....Bit of cash anyway :whistling: :lol:
> 
> And good workout mate, great benching!


just saw this, cheers bud!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey mate, how's things?

I was reading a thread just a minute ago and I noticed you bought some turkesterone. How did it go? Did you gain anything at all??


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Hey mate, how's things?
> 
> I was reading a thread just a minute ago and I noticed you bought some turkesterone. How did it go? Did you gain anything at all??


x2 I'd be interested to know how this stuff works. i think Milllion G used it too. Not sure how he got on though tbh.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice journal mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> x2 I'd be interested to know how this stuff works. i think Milllion G used it too. Not sure how he got on though tbh.


Yeah he did, don't think much happened for him lol.

Wonder if his stuff was real though, although I think Leon had the same stuff as him..


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

what is this stuff yous are talking about :whistling: ? lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> what is this stuff yous are talking about :whistling: ? lol


It's a herbal supplement. It's actually found in a few other supps liek the Animal M-Stak and Superpump 250 etc.

It's got very mixed views, from people saying it's complete **** to people saying it's like the natural steroid and the next big thing :lol:

Which leads me to believe some suppliers are probably fake....


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh i see lol, is there a way to tell whats fake and real with it ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> ahh i see lol, is there a way to tell whats fake and real with it ?


Don't think so mate, unless it's lab tested. I'm not going to be rushing into buying it though, maybe if I hear some solid consistant reviews I might think about it but it's certainly got very inconsistant reviews atm :lol:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hows it going bud, keeping up the deadlifts ??


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Saw on fb this lucky pr1ck is going to glasto!! Hope it rains mate


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Saw on fb this lucky pr1ck is going to glasto!! Hope it rains mate


You cant hide these days :thumb: and its Glasto', IT WILL RAIN


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

hey guys, haven't posted in here for a while cos I haven't trained in nearly 2 weeks due to glastonbury and then a heavy week of work, but will be getting back on it tomorrow.

I tried turkesterone, and I noticed no difference, was expecting it to be similar to m-stak but better, was sadly disappointed, whereas I did a 3 week cycle of m-stak and thought it was excellent, got visibly leaner, and much more focussed/pumped in the gym and gained in strength and general physical ability.

*Today's 'training'*

2 hour surf, 3 hours messing around down the beach (including rock climbing/cliff jumping), 1 hour kayak session - good fun cardio and plenty of hotties down the beach to pose in front of

as said, I will be getting back in the gym tomorrow!


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

F'me thats real training.....stop enjoying yourself and get on it :tongue:

......you gona try M' stack again??? the Mrs is on LG ASGT pre workout and loving it, might get myself some.

Anyway, good to have you back :thumbup1:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

ah cheers dude, yeah I probs will do another cycle of it - it was good... What is the ASGT stuff? I have seen a couple of the guys running logs on it, but not sure what it is

*Tonight's Training*

Thought I'd get back into it with some full body circuits with a lighter weight than usual so did 3 circuits of Bench Press, Squat, Military Press, Chinups and Hyperextensions

Weights were small but I felt so weak, might've been to do with the 14 hour days last week and then 10 hours sleep over the weekend and loads of surfing! Or I'm just a pussy...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Its adaraulic state gt i think, just a pre workout supp made by LG sciences thats ment to be ace! Just adjusting back mate id be the same after 2 weeks off was it ? Lol im going rock climbing on wednesday  indoor one but lol cant wait!


----------

